# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nâng cấp máy tiện cơ lên CNC của cơ khí Uy Hân

## maycncmini

Hành trình XZ : 250X450
Động cơ dẫn động: DC Servo Sanyo denki 180w
Động cơ trục chính: Ac Spindle 2.2kw tốc độ : 2800v/p

----------


## itanium7000

Ít ra cũng cần có thêm hình ảnh chứ.

----------


## CKD

180W có quá yếu so với máy?
Nhìn vit me thấy đường kính hơi to, chắc hơn 30. Nếu so với con DC thì có thể lên tới 40-50. Bước ren thì chắc 5 hoặc nhỏ hơn.

Do không thấy dự định chạy với max feed bao nhiêu nên cũng không xác định đủ thiếu thế nào. Nhưng công suất ấy với vit me ấy thì quá yếu để chạy tốt.

----------


## Ga con

E thấy cũng không ổn.
Máy Takisawa bên xưởng x220 z400 chấu zin 240nm của ông anh em động cơ 1.5kw 2000rpm cả X-Z (Fanuc 5m đít vàng). Lúc nó hư (rớt nam châm hỏng luôn rotor), e thay bằng con 1hp(Fanuc 0m) chạy thấy tạm ổn thôi. Băng hộp/mang cá ma sát lớn nên cần  dc công suất khá lớn.

Thứ 2 là vít me, 2 cái gối bằng bạc đạn đó thì... :Stick Out Tongue: . Trừ khi tiện gỗ thì ổn.

Thanks.

----------


## maycncmini

Với động cơ kéo bàn XZ 180W đủ khả năng tiện ren thép SKD, inox với những bước ren thông dụng từ bước 2 trở xuống ở tốc độ 1000v/p và đảm bảo tiện dày tới 3mm miễn sao trục chính có thể cắt nổi
Con động cơ này đã được test chạy ở tốc độ 15m/p và được setup trên xác máy tiện CNC Wasino 7.5m/p

----------


## CKD

Chạy được & tốt là hai phạm trù khác nhau.
Đã chạy được thì hơn quay tay chắc rồi.

Dù sao thì cũng thắc mắc vậy thôi.
Chứ mình chứng kiến nhiều con máy to mà motor nhỏ rồi. Đừng nói là 180W, 100W và thậm chí 50W nó vẫn chạy phà phà.
Lợi thế của servo là tốc độ, nên chạy nhanh là bình thường.

----------


## Tuấn

Cái xác máy này cũ lắm rồi, băng trượt mang cá chỗ mòn chỗ không, bác chủ nên làm lại băng trượt cho nó hết dơ.
Các vị trí bắt gối đỡ bác nên gia công rồi hẵng lắp gối đỡ, đừng cắt miếng sắt gồi gá gá hàn hàn như vậy, nhìn phản cảm lắm, thay cái gối đỡ đi nữa,  mình là công ty cơ khí cơ mà bác, làm vậy sao coi được ?

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Bấm like cho em với!!!




> Chạy được & tốt là hai phạm trù khác nhau.
> Đã chạy được thì hơn quay tay chắc rồi.
> 
> Dù sao thì cũng thắc mắc vậy thôi.
> Chứ mình chứng kiến nhiều con máy to mà motor nhỏ rồi. Đừng nói là 180W, 100W và thậm chí 50W nó vẫn chạy phà phà.
> Lợi thế của servo là tốc độ, nên chạy nhanh là bình thường.


CKD dùng từ bậy bạ quá nhe

----------

biết tuốt, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Bác chủ chỉ post bài mà k thấy tương tác cho nó xôm tụ hơn tí nhỉ.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Người ta quảng cáo là chính, với phôi nhỏ hơn d50 thì chẳng dám ý kiến j, còn lớn cỡ d70 chạy cỡ f0.3 chiều sâu cắt chừng 3mm cho dù có là theps c45 em e ngại con spinde, còn inox,skd liếm chắc đươc, chạy ren bước lớn(ren thang,acme...) với cách lùi dao hai trục chắc con servo 180w của trục z cũng khá mệt(cái này là suy đoán)

----------


## Tuấn

> Bấm like cho em với!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CKD dùng từ bậy bạ quá nhe


Gamo nghĩ bậy bạ quá nhe  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

bây giờ lên máy tiện cnc và chuyển giao tốt thì hốt bạc đó nhỉ các bác , 
mấy ông thợ đứng máy cơ rất thích có cái máy tiện c nhưng họ ngại mỗi cái sử dụng , sức ỳ hơi lớn ở chỗ này , nhất mấy ông già 
bác nào làm tốt đoạn này thì  làm không hết việc

----------


## Ga con

Em vào trang web của bác chủ xem thì thấy khá nhiều máy cũng hay. Trên đó hình ảnh, giá, video gia công ... khá đầy đủ, không như post trên đây  :Stick Out Tongue: .

@cụ biết tuốt: không dễ ăn đâu cụ, muốn đứng máy cho ngon lành thì phải ... biết tuốt, khừa khừa.
Nói chung cũng phải biết vẽ, lập trình, chọn & set dao ... phức tạp quá. Cỡ xưởng vừa vừa (có kỹ thuật, thiết kế, đứng máy...) hoặc gia công hàng loạt thì hiệu quả, còn 1, 2 người (nhất là đứng đứng tuổi) thì cũng khó nhằn lắm.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Làm PR kiểu bác chủ thì chấp nhận được. Chịu khó chia sẽ hình ảnh công việc & sản phẩm của mình, thêm dẫn chứng, minh hoạ, giới thiệu để mọi người biết được năng lực cũng hay.
Vào trang chủ của bác chủ thấy hình ảnh & giá là ấn tượng rồi. Mình thật chẵng khoái bán hàng mà buộc khách hàng cứ phải alo. Cứ cho giá, thấy hợp nhãn thì alo thương lượng tiếp. Không hợp thì lượn đi cho đỡ tốn thời gian đôi bên.
Hy vọng nhiều đơn vị khác cũng sẽ làm như bác chủ

Bác chủ cũng nên tham khảo thêm chủ đê này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...e-vao-bai-viet
Để có thể chèn ảnh vào bài viết tốt hơn nhé

Nhưng chỉ sợ là chia sẽ mở sẽ có nhiều ý kiến trái chiều phiền lòng bác chủ thôi.

----------


## ahitech

trông máy chất đấy

----------


## itanium7000

> trông máy chất đấy


Đang spam lên cấp hả bác?  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Em góp ý tí. Em tán thành ý kiến cua bác gacon.
Loại gối UCP này nếu hàng Nhật dùng rất ngon. Có khã năng tự lựa dễ lắp đặt.
Tuy nhiên nó lock bằng 2 con ốc cấy khá mỏng manh, nếu lock thêm nut trên vitme thì lại cản trở khả năng tự lựa. Độ rơ ổ bi theo tiêu chuẩn là có rơ, thêm nữa là áo gối gang đúc không chuẩn, giữa ổ có bi tròn hổ trợ xoay tự lựa nên khá yếu. Tất cả đều không đáp ứng đủ điều kiện phay tiện nặng.
Đa số hàng gối này toàn TQ là rẻ, hàng Nhật mắc tương đương gối BF BK. Nếu có điều kiện thì tự chiến gối đỡ (như bác gì nhà ta ấy nhỉ em quên mất tiêu, làm con phay mini thương mại như máy Tây ấy  :Big Grin: ).
Thanks !

----------


## cuongmay

haiz bác chủ xài con servo 180w tiện dao sắc lẻm ,góc nhọn hoắt ,tiện mỏng mỏng thì  ok nhưng gặp phôi cứng dao cùn thì sao nhỉ, rồi còn khoan ,nếu bác dùng cho công việc đặc thù thì được chứ tiện đa năng thì hiệu quả rất thấp .  còn phần gối đỡ thì chắc cũng chỉ phù hợp với công việc đặc thù.
mình làm con tiện mori ,dc servo 1k5 , công suất đỉnh tới 7k5 lại còn giảm tốc 1/3 nữa ,nó ủi rất kinh,nhưng khỏe quá cũng nguy hiểm ạ,nhầm lẫn là nó phá tùm lum .

----------


## CKD

@maycncmini
Bạn cũng giống như vô số bạn khác trên diễn đàn. Có mấy việc cần làm nhưng chẵng làm.
- chỉ biết reg nick & làm điều mà mình muốn. Không quan tâm diễn đàn có quy định gì.
- khi muốn viết bài thì ở đâu viết được thì cứ viết. Không quan tâm ở đó cho viết gì.
Lý giải cho việc bài viết của bạn bị mất tích. Với hạng thành viên của bạn (vừa mới được lên hạng thôi, mấy hôm trước còn học việc) là chưa được phép post bài mua/bán. Nên bài viết bị xoá là bình thường. Bạn chưa bị cho ra đảo là may rồi.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## Ga con

> Chào bạn *Ga con* bạn có tin trên nhiều thiết kế của người Nhật họ chỉ dùng một gối đỡ không ? cái đó có rất nhiều, một đầu vítme không bắt gì cả 
> Thứ nhất :  gối đỡ này có thể khử được độ rơ giữa trục vítme với động cơ và bát bắt động cơ
> Thứ hai : Nó có sẵn dễ lắp ráp không phải cân chỉnh nhiều giá hợp lý
> Thứ 3 : Độ chính xác nó không phụ thuộc vào gối đỡ mà chỉ phụ thuộc vào vitme với băng trượt


He he, bác làm cơ khí chính xác mà chả chịu tìm.

Mục 3 không đúng nhé bác. Trong các thứ bác liệt kê thiếu cái quan trọng nhất mà một cái gối tốt phải có: độ rơ dọc trục thấp.

Mấy bác tháo máy chắc biết, cỡ hành trình tầm 300mm trở xuống thì phải cỡ 50% vít me chỉ có một gối cố định, đầu kia để floating (có gắn cũng không cần thiết).

Về giá thì bộ bạc đạn gối đó đó cân kg lên đắt hơn cây vít me đó bác. 200k có thể mua được 1kg vít me nhưng chỉ đủ mua 1 cái bạc đạn xxTACxxx hay 72/73xx (to to chút) nặng chừng 100g  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Em xì pam tý cho vui thôi ạ, không có ý gì đâu.

Thanks.

P/S: em tháo ráp máy từ thời Ao Đôi còn đường đất, mãi 3-4 năm sau mới rải nhựa. Bác làm ngành này chắc bác biết anh Nghĩa ngày trước làm ở đó chứ ạ.

----------


## maycncmini

Một số máy của nứơc ngoài thiết kế về Việt Nam thường không sử dụng hết công suất và tính năng của nó do đó tính cạnh tranh về giá là không cao
Cơ khí Uy Hân nâng cấp và thiết kế máy dựa vào nhu cầu thực dụng của khách hàng sản phẩm do UY Hân cung ấp đã có mặt trên cả 3 miền và gần 3 năm qua không có khách hàng nào phản hồi tiêu cực về những thiết kế đó.
Một điều nữa mà cá nhân maycncmini muốn nhấn mạnh :Giữa lý thuyết và thực tế nó vẫn còn một khoảng cách rất xa vời. Lý thuyết là cần thiết nhưng không lên áp dụng một cách máy móc
Có một thực tế đáng buồn là tuy không phải tất cả nhưng có nhiều bạn kỹ sư mới ra trường khi trang bị kiến thức đi phỏng vấn còn chưa qua nổi vòng gửi xe chứ chưa nói đến kiến thức chuyên sâu về công việc.

----------


## maycncmini

> @maycncmini
> Bạn cũng giống như vô số bạn khác trên diễn đàn. Có mấy việc cần làm nhưng chẵng làm.
> - chỉ biết reg nick & làm điều mà mình muốn. Không quan tâm diễn đàn có quy định gì.
> - khi muốn viết bài thì ở đâu viết được thì cứ viết. Không quan tâm ở đó cho viết gì.
> Lý giải cho việc bài viết của bạn bị mất tích. Với hạng thành viên của bạn (vừa mới được lên hạng thôi, mấy hôm trước còn học việc) là chưa được phép post bài mua/bán. Nên bài viết bị xoá là bình thường. Bạn chưa bị cho ra đảo là may rồi.


Cám ơn bạn CDK nhé

----------


## Ga con

Bên dưới bài em có khoảng trống, cụ bôi đen cái đoạn dưới chữ "Thanks" trong bài trên của em giúp em cái  :Wink: .

Em nói thẳng nhé cụ, nếu mấy anh em em là khách hàng thì em sẽ không chọn sản phẩm của cụ đó.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Nói chung cái bác làm được là tốt, em từng được dựng vài con cnc đểu như mori sl 45,sl7,hitach,makino.... Nếu so với máy zin thì thua xa về mọi mặt chứ chả dám ngang ngang, một con máy ngon thì phần cơ cực quan trọng,đa số máy dựng lại phù hợp với việc làm nhỏ lẻ yêu cầu về độ chính xác,năng suất,hình thức ko cao lắm

----------


## Tuấn

> He he, bác làm cơ khí chính xác mà chả chịu tìm.
> 
> Mục 3 không đúng nhé bác. Trong các thứ bác liệt kê thiếu cái quan trọng nhất mà một cái gối tốt phải có: độ rơ dọc trục thấp.
> 
> Mấy bác tháo máy chắc biết, cỡ hành trình tầm 300mm trở xuống thì phải cỡ 50% vít me chỉ có một gối cố định, đầu kia để floating (có gắn cũng không cần thiết).
> 
> Về giá thì bộ bạc đạn gối đó đó cân kg lên đắt hơn cây vít me đó bác. 200k có thể mua được 1kg vít me nhưng chỉ đủ mua 1 cái bạc đạn xxTACxxx hay 72/73xx (to to chút) nặng chừng 100g .
> 
> Em xì pam tý cho vui thôi ạ, không có ý gì đâu.
> ...





> Bên dưới bài em có khoảng trống, cụ bôi đen cái đoạn dưới chữ "Thanks" trong bài trên của em giúp em cái .
> 
> Em nói thẳng nhé cụ, nếu mấy anh em em là khách hàng thì em sẽ không chọn sản phẩm của cụ đó.
> 
> Thanks.


Thôi đi các bác, hôi mới tham gia em cũng như chủ thớt thôi, chưa phân biệt được vòng bi loại gì với loại gì đâu ạ. Em cũng xem nhiều anh em làm máy gia công gỗ mà chưa thấy ai làm phần cơ ấu như cụ chủ ợ

----------


## Ga con

> Thôi đi các bác, hôi mới tham gia em cũng như chủ thớt thôi, chưa phân biệt được vòng bi loại gì với loại gì đâu ạ. Em cũng xem nhiều anh em làm máy gia công gỗ mà chưa thấy ai làm phần cơ ấu như cụ chủ ợ


He he,
Cái BK mà size cỡ 20-25 đó hàng TQ cũng cả chai rồi cụ. Hồi làm đồ án thời sinh viên thiếu tiền và thiếu đồ em cũng có làm kiểu đó rồi cụ, mà thời ấy xa xôi quá rồi. 

Đọc thôi chứ cụ bôi lên làm gì cho mệt ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Một điều nữa mà cá nhân maycncmini muốn nhấn mạnh :Giữa lý thuyết và thực tế nó vẫn còn một khoảng cách rất xa vời. Lý thuyết là cần thiết nhưng không lên áp dụng một cách máy móc
Có một thực tế đáng buồn là tuy không phải tất cả nhưng có nhiều bạn kỹ sư mới ra trường khi trang bị kiến thức đi phỏng vấn còn chưa qua nổi vòng gửi xe chứ chưa nói đến kiến thức chuyên sâu về công việc.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Trên tinh thần trao đổi và tiếp xúc với khách hàng (người sử dụng) thì mình có mấy ý thế này.

Hiện nay cạnh tranh về giá rất gay gắt. Do đó không ít nhà sản xuất chập nhận giảm tối đa chất lượng để đáp ứng nhu cầu khác hàng. Đây cũng là bài toán sống còn vì đắt hơn xíu là khách hàng bỏ chạy. Nên việc cân đối thế nào để vừa có khách hàng, vừa đảm bảo đủ chỉ tiêu kỹ thuật là rất nan giải. Mà như mấy bác thấy rồi đó, mấy cái gối mà chuyển từ loại này sang loại kia chênh lệch không nhỏ.

Lý thuyết & thực tế đúng là có khác nhau, nhưng tất cả đều dựa trên nền lý thuyết, có chăng là thực tế nó còn phức tạp hơn nhiều. Như vấn đề công suất Motor vậy. Để chạy được thì đơn giản, chạy đúng với chức năng của nó thì nó không còn đơn giản nữa. Đó là chưa nói tới tuổi thọ (độ bền) thiết bị.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

Sau một thời gia đăng bài và cập nhật thông tin tiến độ công việc thấy anh em em trong diễn đàn bàn luận sôi nổi, kể cả nhận gạch đá cũng khá nhiều.
maycncmini nhận thấy mình không lên mất thời gian cho việc tranh luận những thứ mình đã làm và nó đang hoạt động một cách hiệu quả
Cơ khí UY Hân không bao giờ bỏ tiền ra để tạo ra một thứ người ta không sử dụng được và bạn bỏ ra một số tiền ít thì không thể đòi hỏi thứ mình cần là hoàn hảo

----------


## nhatson



----------


## hanasimitai

> Sau một thời gia đăng bài và cập nhật thông tin tiến độ công việc thấy anh em em trong diễn đàn bàn luận sôi nổi, kể cả nhận gạch đá cũng khá nhiều.
> maycncmini nhận thấy mình không lên mất thời gian cho việc tranh luận những thứ mình đã làm và nó đang hoạt động một cách hiệu quả
> Cơ khí UY Hân không bao giờ bỏ tiền ra để tạo ra một thứ người ta không sử dụng được và bạn bỏ ra một số tiền ít thì không thể đòi hỏi thứ mình cần là hoàn hảo


comment này là cái tát cho những comments khác

----------


## Nam CNC

may quá em comment sau cái này chứ không thôi cái mỏ em bị phù rồi..... 

Em cũng chẳng dám đi sâu về kỹ thuật gì với những cái máy đi vào thực tế và những cái máy ấy đang chạy và hoạt động , nhưng hiệu quả và có đem lại lợi ích cho khách hàng hay không thì đợi chính khách hàng ấy phản hồi 

Riêng em thì em chỉ nhận xét thực tình thì những cái máy của bác chỉ là hàng ít tiền và cũng đừng chờ mong kết quả vượt mong đợi , với cách làm này bác không thể nào bán được 1 sản phẩm cao giá được và sau những bài viết này thì kênh giới thiệu và mở rộng thêm khách hàng qua cái forum này kể như thất bại . Bảo đảm 1 điều em sẽ không dám giới thiệu 1 khách nào cho bác mặc dù bác đọc xong chắc thầm nghĩ em ứ cần bác chém gió.

----------


## maycncmini

Nói đây là một kênh giới thiệu cũng đúng và kênh chia sẻ cũng không sai.
Cơ khí Uy Hân luôn công khai tất cả mọi thứ và luôn nghiên cứu đổi mới và phát triển, cái mới của ngày hôm nay sẽ là cái cũ của ngày mai, nếu điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kiếm cơm của ai đó thì cũng không lên buồn vì sự phát triển chung, đừng để tụt hậu nhé
Một vài người tẩy chay vì sự đố kỵ cũng không giải quyết được gì có trăm người bán nhưng có tới vạn người mua .... và khoe hàng tiếp để có người tức chơi vì chiều nay mới nâng cấp ok và giao hàng cho khách con NC Okuma Howa lên mach3 CNC  và chắc nó cũng chỉ là hàng ít tiền... kaka và sắp tới một dàn tiện cấp phôi tự động có trục C chắc lúc đó có người ói máu mà chết

----------

sondv

----------


## truongkiet

máy thương mại mà sử dụng mach3 có chính chủ ko nhỉ????

----------


## hanasimitai

> Nói đây là một kênh giới thiệu cũng đúng và kênh chia sẻ cũng không sai.
> Cơ khí Uy Hân luôn công khai tất cả mọi thứ và luôn nghiên cứu đổi mới và phát triển, cái mới của ngày hôm nay sẽ là cái cũ của ngày mai, nếu điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kiếm cơm của ai đó thì cũng không lên buồn vì sự phát triển chung, đừng để tụt hậu nhé
> Một vài người tẩy chay vì sự đố kỵ cũng không giải quyết được gì có trăm người bán nhưng có tới vạn người mua .... và khoe hàng tiếp để có người tức chơi vì chiều nay mới nâng cấp ok và giao hàng cho khách con NC Okuma Howa lên mach3 CNC  và chắc nó cũng chỉ là hàng ít tiền... kaka và sắp tới một dàn tiện cấp phôi tự động có trục C chắc lúc đó có người ói máu mà chết


Một cái tát tiếp theo. Bác Nam tiếp chiêu?

----------


## maycncmini

> Một cái tát tiếp theo. Bác Nam tiếp chiêu?


Nếu làm hơn thì hãy mở miệng còn không thì tự tát vào mặt đi nhé ... kaka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hanasimitai

> Nếu làm hơn thì hãy mở miệng còn không thì tự tát vào mặt đi nhé ... kaka


không làm hơn và cũng không tự tát có được không bác?

----------


## maycncmini

Giới thiệu vài thứ rẻ tiền gần đây cơ khí UY Hân đã làm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hanasimitai

> Giới thiệu vài thứ rẻ tiền gần đây cơ khí UY Hân đã làm


Nữa đi bác. có thế thôi à?

----------


## terminaterx300

maycncmini có phải anh Cường ko nhỉ  :Confused: 

Nếu là anh Cường thì em xin phép là anh nên bình tĩnh ko nên manh động kiểu thế.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Em biết con máy đầu tiên của anh với của thằng Vinh là từ đâu ra mà, trên này còn nhiều người đi trước và xa hơn mấy thứ anh show rất nhiều ạ  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

Ói máu gì đâu , em có bán máy đâu , em bỏ cái vụ bán máy này từ lúc bác chưa mở tiệm ấy , chắc cũng hơn 4 năm rồi.

tính em nói thẳng nói thật và đa số mấy ông comment toàn là mấy ông tự xử máy cho mình thôi , còn ai thương mại thì không dám bình luận sợ đụng chạm ấy, em thì không ngại va chạm va tranh luận ( chỉ tranh luận thôi nhé chứ hổng có quánh nhau ).

thấy bác làm được bán được là mừng , nhưng cách làm việc kinh doanh của bác nó trái với em , em không làm máy với số tiền giới hạn của khách , em chỉ làm máy tốt nhất mà mình nghĩ có thể và chờ khách đến chấp nhận mua, nhưng sau thời gian việc chuyển giao máy nó khó khăn quá vì khách hàng của em toàn tay ngang , không phải dân cơ khí nên nhiều việc nó bất tiện , với lại trong cái mảng của em công nghệ nó đi xa quá , mình không cạnh tranh được với công nghệ mới nên đành phải bỏ  giống như bằng cát sét với CD , DVD và cuối cùng thua cha USB hay SSD vậy đó , thôi thì tự xử vài con máy cho công việc cỏn con của mình sống qua ngày chờ thời ( chờ hoài chưa thấy hehehe ) .


Cũng công việc nâng cấp máy đời cũ lên CNC đời cao hơn xíu xài mach3 , nó không khó nhưng cũng không dễ với 1 cá nhân ( sao mà bưng bê cho nổi ) nhưng cách DIY lại bác dùng những chi tiết khác , động cơ khác nói thẳng ra là nó thua xa cái cũ bác thay ,thậm chí còn sai luôn về kỉ thuật nhưng cách giải thích của bác chỉ là với số tiền đó nên nó thế , thế là chúng em im như thóc im vì không biết tại sao lại có 1 cha dám làm như vậy mà cũng chẳng sao , thực tế nó vẫn chạy được và khách hàng chấp nhận .... thế là quá ok, thôi thì nếu nó lỡ sau này có sai thì sau này tính tiếp ( đa số anh em làm vậy ) còn em thì không dám , làm thì đến tận cùng có thể ít nhất là không được sai hay kém hơn cái cũ vì em nghĩ phải có lí do hãng nó mới dùng như thế chứ không phải nó ở không làm quá lên cho thiên hạ lác mắt.

Nói thì nói rồi , có gì không đúng thì trao đổi tiếp , xin bác giữ hòa khí chứ giận lên ói máu tới lui thì anh em khác kinh sợ , mà giận quá không post bài và đưa hình máy lên thì anh em buồn lắm vì mấy hôm nay có cái máy nào đáng xem đâu , cái thớt của bác hót lắm á , cứ đưa lên đi bác , ai nói thì nói , ai bàn thì bàn , đúng sai tự học , nhưng ít nhiều thì nhiều bác có cơ hội nói , có cơ hội chém , mình đọc mình học thêm và âm thầm áp dụng , có ích lắm à.


Cũng sẵn đây cũng nói với các bạn , có đưa ra lí do gì giải thích điều gì , cố gắng cho cái hình , cái tài liệu chứng minh cho sinh động , anh em sẽ học mau nhớ hơn .

Em nói thiệt lòng nha , đừng giận em ...... mà chủ thớt có phải ngưởi miền bắc không ? em đọc thấy mấy chữ nên hỏi thôi , có gì khác nhau nên bỏ qua , cùng sống Sài gòn nên cứ thoáng thoáng cho anh em vui vẻ , có gặp nhau mời ly nước mía.

----------


## terminaterx300

> He he, bác làm cơ khí chính xác mà chả chịu tìm.
> 
> Mục 3 không đúng nhé bác. Trong các thứ bác liệt kê thiếu cái quan trọng nhất mà một cái gối tốt phải có: độ rơ dọc trục thấp.
> 
> Mấy bác tháo máy chắc biết, cỡ hành trình tầm 300mm trở xuống thì phải cỡ 50% vít me chỉ có một gối cố định, đầu kia để floating (có gắn cũng không cần thiết).
> 
> Về giá thì bộ bạc đạn gối đó đó cân kg lên đắt hơn cây vít me đó bác. 200k có thể mua được 1kg vít me nhưng chỉ đủ mua 1 cái bạc đạn xxTACxxx hay 72/73xx (to to chút) nặng chừng 100g .
> 
> Em xì pam tý cho vui thôi ạ, không có ý gì đâu.
> ...


Nghĩa nào nhỉ, có phải Nghĩa GSK ko ta, đại lý phân phối độc quyền GSK tại VN  :Cool: 

chém gió vui thoai bác, người ta có thể chưa quen style chặt chém trên này  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> maycncmini có phải anh Cường ko nhỉ 
> 
> Nếu là anh Cường thì em xin phép là anh nên bình tĩnh ko nên manh động kiểu thế. 
> 
> Em biết con máy đầu tiên của anh với của thằng Vinh là từ đâu ra mà, trên này còn nhiều người đi trước và xa hơn mấy thứ anh show rất nhiều ạ


điển hình là a Nam mập nhé bác terminaterx300
hôm nào em dẫn bác sang chỗ ổng làm bao mở rộng tầm mắc
mà có điều Nam mập gì mà gầy như cò ma ý =]]

----------


## hanasimitai

> Ói máu gì đâu , em có bán máy đâu , em bỏ cái vụ bán máy này từ lúc bác chưa mở tiệm ấy , chắc cũng hơn 4 năm rồi.
> 
> tính em nói thẳng nói thật và đa số mấy ông comment toàn là mấy ông tự xử máy cho mình thôi , còn ai thương mại thì không dám bình luận sợ đụng chạm ấy, em thì không ngại va chạm va tranh luận ( chỉ tranh luận thôi nhé chứ hổng có quánh nhau ).
> 
> thấy bác làm được bán được là mừng , nhưng cách làm việc kinh doanh của bác nó trái với em , em không làm máy với số tiền giới hạn của khách , em chỉ làm máy tốt nhất mà mình nghĩ có thể và chờ khách đến chấp nhận mua, nhưng sau thời gian việc chuyển giao máy nó khó khăn quá vì khách hàng của em toàn tay ngang , không phải dân cơ khí nên nhiều việc nó bất tiện , với lại trong cái mảng của em công nghệ nó đi xa quá , mình không cạnh tranh được với công nghệ mới nên đành phải bỏ  giống như bằng cát sét với CD , DVD và cuối cùng thua cha USB hay SSD vậy đó , thôi thì tự xử vài con máy cho công việc cỏn con của mình sống qua ngày chờ thời ( chờ hoài chưa thấy hehehe ) .
> 
> 
> Cũng công việc nâng cấp máy đời cũ lên CNC đời cao hơn xíu xài mach3 , nó không khó nhưng cũng không dễ với 1 cá nhân ( sao mà bưng bê cho nổi ) nhưng cách DIY lại bác dùng những chi tiết khác , động cơ khác nói thẳng ra là nó thua xa cái cũ bác thay ,thậm chí còn sai luôn về kỉ thuật nhưng cách giải thích của bác chỉ là với số tiền đó nên nó thế , thế là chúng em im như thóc im vì không biết tại sao lại có 1 cha dám làm như vậy mà cũng chẳng sao , thực tế nó vẫn chạy được và khách hàng chấp nhận .... thế là quá ok, thôi thì nếu nó lỡ sau này có sai thì sau này tính tiếp ( đa số anh em làm vậy ) còn em thì không dám , làm thì đến tận cùng có thể ít nhất là không được sai hay kém hơn cái cũ vì em nghĩ phải có lí do hãng nó mới dùng như thế chứ không phải nó ở không làm quá lên cho thiên hạ lác mắt.
> 
> ...


Chứng tỏ bác Nam biết rõ chủ thớt là ai.

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Đơn vi đầu tiên chịu show nhiều sản phẩm lên, bao nhiêu bác thương mại khác.. toàn giấu như mèo giấu ức ấy.
Tất nhiên, không có gì là hoàn hảo, nên khoe nhiều thì gạch đá nhiều. Nhưng dù gì thì cũng khâm phục những người thật việc thật như bác. Chứ như em thì chém gió vô đối  :Wink: .. nói nhiều chả ai thèm tin.
Quan trọng là sau trận gạch đá thì ta có xây được nhà không thôi. Chứ nhận gạch đá mà u đầu mẻ trán thì tội.





> Nói đây là một kênh giới thiệu cũng đúng và kênh chia sẻ cũng không sai.
> Cơ khí Uy Hân luôn công khai tất cả mọi thứ và *luôn nghiên cứu đổi mới và phát triển, cái mới của ngày hôm nay sẽ là cái cũ của ngày mai*, nếu điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kiếm cơm của ai đó thì cũng không lên buồn vì sự phát triển chung, đừng để tụt hậu nhé


Đồng ý với bác cái vụ này!

----------


## CKD

> điển hình là a Nam mập nhé bác terminaterx300
> hôm nào em dẫn bác sang chỗ ổng làm bao mở rộng tầm mắc
> mà có điều Nam mập gì mà gầy như cò ma ý =]]


Cụ biết Nam mập, Nam ròm là ai không? terminaterx300 là cụ nào? mà chém ở đây?
Lão mập là đề phân biệt với lão ròm thôi. Chứ chưa đến mức như cái thùng  :Smile:  mà cũng chưa biết xưởng của lão mập. Qua tháng lên SG cho tham quan tí nhé lão mập.

----------


## terminaterx300

> điển hình là a Nam mập nhé bác terminaterx300
> hôm nào em dẫn bác sang chỗ ổng làm bao mở rộng tầm mắc
> mà có điều Nam mập gì mà gầy như cò ma ý =]]


thằng Nam_cnc là là Nam ròn, nó cao hơn tao với mỏng hơn tao  :Big Grin:  




> Cụ biết Nam mập, Nam ròm là ai không? terminaterx300 là cụ nào? mà chém ở đây?
> Lão mập là đề phân biệt với lão ròm thôi. Chứ chưa đến mức như cái thùng  mà cũng chưa biết xưởng của lão mập. Qua tháng lên SG cho tham quan tí nhé lão mập.


xưởng có éo gì đâu, hô hô, ba thứ linh tinh ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## maycncmini

> maycncmini có phải anh Cường ko nhỉ 
> 
> Nếu là anh Cường thì em xin phép là anh nên bình tĩnh ko nên manh động kiểu thế. 
> 
> Em biết con máy đầu tiên của anh với của thằng Vinh là từ đâu ra mà, trên này còn nhiều người đi trước và xa hơn mấy thứ anh show rất nhiều ạ


Chính xác nhận ra người quen rồi, Cường mua máy của thằng Vinh Q8 về để nghiên cứu và bắt đầu từ đó. thằng Vinh nó chỉ thích DIY để sử dụng còn Cường theo hướng thương mại, đến giờ này tích lũy được một số kinh nghiệm tính vào Forum Show hàng và chia sẻ nhưng thấy bị ném đá quá lên nản

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Cụ biết Nam mập, Nam ròm là ai không? terminaterx300 là cụ nào? mà chém ở đây?
> Lão mập là đề phân biệt với lão ròm thôi. Chứ chưa đến mức như cái thùng  mà cũng chưa biết xưởng của lão mập. Qua tháng lên SG cho tham quan tí nhé lão mập.


hehe thì em đang chém lão mập mà 
hỏm ghé qua nghỉ lão mập lắm ai dè thất vọng =]]

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chính xác nhận ra người quen rồi, Cường mua máy của thằng Vinh Q8 về để nghiên cứu và bắt đầu từ đó. thằng Vinh nó chỉ thích DIY để sử dụng còn Cường theo hướng thương mại, đến giờ này tích lũy được một số kinh nghiệm tính vào Forum Show hàng và chia sẻ nhưng thấy bị ném đá quá lên nản


ném đá là style ở đây oài nên cứ bình tĩnh, đừng manh động quá, chia sẻ vui vẻ đừng suy nghĩ gì nhiều  :Wink: 

ở đây đủ mọi đẳng cấp, cũng có thể loại bạc đạn lắc như của anh, cũng có thể loại gối BK và cũng có thể loại tự gia công gối đỡ bạc bạn ................  :Cool: 

trình độ của em ở đây chưa thấm vào đâu nên ko dám hó hé nhiều, lâu lâu chém gió tý cho vui vẻ, đụng chiện là nhức đầu luôn á, toàn giang hồ quy ẩn ko àh  :Cool:

----------


## maycncmini

> Chứng tỏ bác Nam biết rõ chủ thớt là ai.


Bản thân mình là dân kỹ thuật và cũng là dân kinh doanh dưới mình còn có nhiều anh em nữa, bất cứ lời đề nghị hợp tác kinh doanh nào tạo ra công ăn việc làm và lợi nhuận mình sẽ không từ chối.
Những sãn phẩm bên mình đến người sử dụng phải dùng được và dùng tốt tương đương với số kinh phí mà khách hàng bỏ ra. Trong thời buổi cạnh tranh này nếu không lắm bắt cơ hội sẽ không thể thành công và tồn tại được.
Chính xác , mình là người gốc Hưng Yên nhé bạn

----------


## secondhand

Ngủ ko được, thấy thớt này xôm quá vô giúp vui văn nghệ, ý lộn ... chém gió, chỉ có thế thôi bác chủ đừng tát vào mồm em nhé!

Theo em thì vítme to cỡ đó cũng đủ dùng vì ht chỉ có 450, nhưng với băng mang cá mà đẩy bằng con dc servo 180w chạy trực tiếp thì em nghĩ là tiện gỗ quá, hơn nữa bác bảo là ăn sắt thép 3mm thì phải thấy mới tinh  :Big Grin: 
Nếu bác chủ không nói "bản thân mình là dân kỹ thuật " thì em tưởng bác là dân văn phòng chứ  :Big Grin:  Mới nhìn vô là thấy cái base đai ốc cho vitme là ko chấp nhận được, kế đến là 2 gối vít me, (phải nói sao ta ?!?!?) à nó ko có kỹ thuật lẫn mỹ thuật. Vì là dân kỹ thuật thì 2 thứ đó phải đặt lên hàng đầu.
Chắc có lẽ đây là máy của khách, bác chủ nhận nâng cấp, nếu đúng vậy thì chủ máy cũng hạnh phúc rồi, miễn sao ko cần đứng quay tay mà nó tự phọt ào ào là xướng rồi  :Big Grin: 
Em không làm được như bác nên chỉ nhận xét khách quan, bác chủ cũng đừng sôi máu, vì bác cũng là dân kinh doanh, mà dân kinh doanh mà sôi máu là hỏng việc.

Mong rằng bác chủ hoàng thiện sản phẩm tốt hơn để còn thương mại hóa, cạnh tranh với các nước bạn như Lào hay Campuchia và tạo phúc cho các cụ cơ khí truyền thống lão làng.

Thôi em đi ngủ đây  :Smile:  bác cứ tiếp tục công việc của bác nhé

À mà cái màu sơn của máy UH5051 nó sao sao ấy bác maycncmini, pha thêm tí màu đen và 1 tí màu trăng vô là ngầu liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> maycncmini có phải anh Cường ko nhỉ 
> 
> Nếu là anh Cường thì em xin phép là anh nên bình tĩnh ko nên manh động kiểu thế. 
> 
> Em biết con máy đầu tiên của anh với của thằng Vinh là từ đâu ra mà, trên này còn nhiều người đi trước và xa hơn mấy thứ anh show rất nhiều ạ


Ông anh này cũng rành quá ha,
Em xin phép được delete những bài coment của em trong top này vì nó vô nghĩa, ma forum chơi kiểu " lời nói như bát nước đầy hắt đi rồi có vét lại như cũ được ko",, ia giúp em delete với help me

----------


## nhatson

mấy bài viết ko thấy chia sẽ gì ngoài việc quảng cáo sản phẩm đã làm. em ko thấy những sp bày có  gì nổi trội vào năm 2016 này.

mục đích post là chia sẻ hay là muốn tăng cơ hội giao thưỡng?

----------


## Ga con

> Nghĩa nào nhỉ, có phải Nghĩa GSK ko ta, đại lý phân phối độc quyền GSK tại VN 
> 
> chém gió vui thoai bác, người ta có thể chưa quen style chặt chém trên này


Chính hắn đó Nam. Anh với nhóm anh Dũng/Nam/Thái/Thịnh làm với hắn từ thời còn ở đường đất (cái hẻm đối diện cha TW ở Ao Đôi kìa), mới tập tành nhập controller (làm còn tiết kiệm, lấy controller máy tiện chạy cho máy phay), rồi chế driver DC servo, bo giao tiếp encoder thành tacho để chạy mấy cái driver Fanuc... mới đó mà cũng chẵn 10 năm rồi không gặp.

Thanks.

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Thấy sôi nổi cũng mừng, mình có mấy ý cũng xin góp vài lời chuyên về môi trường mạng, diễn đàn, web. Vấn để kỹ thuật mình xin miễn ý kiến vì không nắm rỏ.

1. MOD có xóa vài chủ đề của maycncmini vì vi phạm.

2. Thấy cách làm (giới thiệu sản phẩm) của bạn rất hay, nhiều đơn vị kinh khác mỗi khi viết bài trên diễn dànd đều đặt mục tiêu giới thiệu và bán sản phẩm. Không đi sâu vào nội dung, ít chi tiết sản phẩm. Làm cho chủ đề bị chìm lắng và thiếu thu hút. Thông qua cách giới thiệu kiểu khoe thế này, nhiều thành viên khác có thể cùng tham gia chia sẻ, trao đổi sẽ làm chủ đề sôi động hơn, cuốn hút hơn và nhiều người quan tâm theo dõi hơn. Vì nó không khô khan và chán như cái tờ rơi quảng cáo. Về kỹ thuật quảng bá trên mạng thì cách CEO kiểu này là hiệu quả nhất mà khó khăn nhất. Tất nhiên vì chủ đề mở nên nhiều cái nó không như mong muốn. Nhưng nếu khéo lèo lái thì nó sẽ khiến lượt theo dõi tăng lên, đồng nghĩa với nick name maycncmini, tên cơ sở, link web v.v.. sẽ được xuất hiện nhiều hơn,bọo máy tìm kiếm sẽ đánh giá cao hơn. Mình nghĩ khi online, đây là cái đích mà mọi doanh nghiệp đều mong muốn.

3. Bài viết thế nào thì không bị xem là quảng cáo? Rất nhiều bạn có thể đang thắc mắc điều này.
Khái niệm này khá mơ hồ nếu mang ra câ, đong, đo, đếm. Trong Nội quy cung đã nhắc đến mình xin giai thích ngắn gọn. Với quan điểm của BQT thì bài viết không phải quảng cáo là bài viết không có yếu tố mua bán, trọng tâm bài viết tập trung vào sản phẩm, thông tin về người viết (hoặc đơn vị sản xuất) mờ nhạt trên tất cả nội dung. Để đơn giản hơn, khi muốn mua/bán thì cứ viết bài tại khu vực mua/bán là xong. Khi viếc bài tại khu vực khác sẽ buộc BQT phải dùng ý kiến chủ quan của mình để xem xét, đánh giá. Nếu được chấp thuận thì có thể nhận "gạch/đá" không mong muốn từ các thành viên khác.

4. Vậy chủ đề có mục đích gì và đạt được gì? Theo nhận định riêng thì có thể đạt được rất nhiều mục đích:
--- online làm SEO, và mọi người biết đến mình.
--- giới thiệu được sản phẩm, năng lực của mình. Dù to/nhỏ, tốt hay chưa tốt thì cũng tăng cơ hội có thêm khách hàng, đối tác.
--- thông qua các trao đổi, tranh luận, phản biện có thể nhìn lại sản phẩm của mình, rút được nhiều kinh nghiệm để có thể cải tiến và hoàn thiện sản phẩm hơn.

Nhân đây BQT cũng đang có ý định lập khu vực riêng cho nhà sản xuất, kinh doanh, mua bán có đăng ký trên diễn đàn. Hiện đang chuẩn bị và thử nghiệm hạ tầng để có thể giúp quản lý tốt & chặt hơn. Khi mọi việc ổn sẽ mở chuyên mục trao đổi, góp ý để tiếp nhận ý kiến của thành viên trước khi quyết định. Hy vọng các bạn sẽ góp ý nhiệt tình.

Vài lời góp ý khi các bạn tham gia cùng diễn đàn.
Chúc các bạn vui và thành công!
Trân trọng!

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Chính hắn đó Nam. Anh với nhóm anh Dũng/Nam/Thái/Thịnh làm với hắn từ thời còn ở đường đất (cái hẻm đối diện cha TW ở Ao Đôi kìa), mới tập tành nhập controller (làm còn tiết kiệm, lấy controller máy tiện chạy cho máy phay), rồi chế driver DC servo, bo giao tiếp encoder thành tacho để chạy mấy cái driver Fanuc... mới đó mà cũng chẵn 10 năm rồi không gặp.
> 
> Thanks.


ông làm cơ khí chục năm rồi á @@

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà con hay Nam mập , mấy cha đó cũng dầu mỡ dính tay hơn 10 rồi , ghê nhất cha Gà con , bây giờ hắn ngán mùi mỡ bò rồi.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Gà con hay Nam mập , mấy cha đó cũng dầu mỡ dính tay hơn 10 rồi , ghê nhất cha Gà con , bây giờ hắn ngán mùi mỡ bò rồi.


tại gacon bằng tuổi em mà 10 năm làm cơ khí thì ghê quá hehe

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hè hè sôi nổi quá nên cũng vào tám chút... mặc dù đang bận...

Nói thật nhé... nhiều khi chưa tím hiểu sâu thì chưa biết rõ chức năng của từng linh kiện và ý đồ của người thiết kế...

Mình cũng làm cnc tay ngang để phá phách bậy bạ...
Nhưng làm để chạy thì dễ, quan trọng là dạtđược độ chính xác như thế nào và độ ổn định chất lượng của máy như thế nào.

Còn nói về cái gối đỡ ấy à, năm 2005 mình nhớ khi làm cái cnc đầu tiên thì khi tra cái thông số gối BK  nó cũng có cấp chính xác tương ứng với các cấp chính xác của vít mẹ đấy nhé!

Mọi thông tin chỉ để góp vui cho xôm, không nhằm chỉ trích bất cứ ai!

Tks mọi người đã đọc tin và góp phần đồn thổi các thông tin!

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chính hắn đó Nam. Anh với nhóm anh Dũng/Nam/Thái/Thịnh làm với hắn từ thời còn ở đường đất (cái hẻm đối diện cha TW ở Ao Đôi kìa), mới tập tành nhập controller (làm còn tiết kiệm, lấy controller máy tiện chạy cho máy phay), rồi chế driver DC servo, bo giao tiếp encoder thành tacho để chạy mấy cái driver Fanuc... mới đó mà cũng chẵn 10 năm rồi không gặp.
> 
> Thanks.


hắn giờ dẹp luôn oài thì phải, cách đây 3 năm thì thấy còn chế máy, chạy analog bằng DSP handle của TQ để khắc đá mà chắc ko ăn thua, có con máy Shoda gỗ độ 6-7 đầu khắc đá mua ở Đà nẽng gì đóa.

----------


## maycncmini

Sau gần 1 năm gặp lại con tiện CNC Cincom nâng cấp Mach3 nó vẫn miệt mài với công việc

Kéo bàn XZ là con DC Servo Sanyo Denki 180W Encoder 400p/r có thắng từ (vì nó có sẵn), Spindle 3.7Kw

Tiện inox ren côn bước 1.75 phục vụ cho ngành y tế, tiện inox ngọt như tiện nhựa




Bát gắn động cơ và khớp lối không theo tiêu chuẩn nào nhưng nó vẫn đang chạy tốt

----------


## maycncmini

Tiện đồ chuyên dùng trong hệ thống máy tráng hủ tiếu công nghiệp

Vài thông số cơ bản :

- Vitme Z : 32 bước 8, vitme X : 16 bước 12
- Motor  kéo bàn Fanuc : Z model 5M, X model OM
- AC Spindle : 3.7kw Max 2200v/p nguyên bản theo máy đổi tốc bằng nhông, không biến tần
- Cảm biến tốc độ : Omron
- BOB, Driver : Robot3T, Viettrix
- ...

Tiện rãnh




Tiện trụ




Test không tải

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam, TRI_THANH_CNC

----------


## Erosle

nâng cấp từ máy cơ lên cnc vậy thì giá cỡ bao nhiêu a.

----------


## maycncmini

> nâng cấp từ máy cơ lên cnc vậy thì giá cỡ bao nhiêu a.



Tự tay nâng cấp khoảng từ 20tr trở lên tùy theo cấu hình máy
Một số vật tư mình mới mua gần nhất để bạn tham khảo :
 - Vitme bi phi 36 bước 8 dài 1.3m double nút hành trình khoảng 1m giá 800.000vnđ
 - Motor DC Servo Fanuc Model 5M giá 2.000.000vnđ, motor 10M giá 4.000.000vnđ/cái
- Tay quay encoder : 200k/cái, cảm biến tiệm cận ( dùng để đọc tốc độ động cơ 50k/cái hoặc rotary encoder 1024p/r giá 500k/cái)
- Nếu chơi thay dao tự động mua thêm nguyên cái đài dao của máy tiện CNC ráp lên về chế lại giá bán từ 20-35k/kg
Nâng cấp từ máy tiện cơ không nên dùng biến tần mà để nguyên động cơ và hộp số của máy. Tất cả những thứ trên mua được ở Thanh Hùng đường Ao đôi. Chỗ này giá không phải là tốt nhất nhưng nhiều đồ dễ tìm được thứ mình cần

- Driver cho mấy dòng DC servo công suất lớn robot3t có thể đáp ứng được có giá từ 3.000.000 - 6.000.000vnđ lên mua revsion DSC30 mới nhất, các kết nối khác như BOB3T-03, board mở rộng I/O TBB3T-02 đều mua được ở robot3t theo đường link : http://robot3t.com/san-pham/

- BOB mở rộng : LPT2 mua ở Viettrix với giá từ 120k thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản, hoàn toàn không cách ly nhưng sử dụng tốt cho các nút nhấn và tay quay encoder mà hoàn toàn không bị nhiễu
- Hoặc có thể liên hệ với bạn " Machviet" thành viên trong diễn đàn đang phát triển board BOB LPT double. Board này bên mình thử trong môi trường nhiễu tương đối thì đáp ứng tốt yêu cầu

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## CQV

bác cho em hỏi chỗ nào bán vitme phi 36 mà giá mềm vậy bác , cho em địa chỉ dc ko ạ em ghé coi , em đang cần 2 cây

----------


## maycncmini

Linh kiện chính :

Driver DC 28 Robot3t phần nâng cấp công suất : Cơ khí Uy Hân
BOB 1 : Robot3t
BOB 2 : Viettrix
Motor XZ : DC servo Fanuc model 5M và 10M
AC Spindle : Mitsubishi 7.5kw + Biến tần Toshiba 11kw
Motor thay dao : Step Sumto + Driver DMA860H do Machviet cung cấp

----------


## maycncmini

> bác cho em hỏi chỗ nào bán vitme phi 36 mà giá mềm vậy bác , cho em địa chỉ dc ko ạ em ghé coi , em đang cần 2 cây


Cơ sở Thanh Hùng, đường Ao Đôi
Có lúc mua đồ giá rất chát, có lúc bán giá như cho và cả những lúc cho không lấy tiền

----------

CQV

----------


## drogba

Không có hình ảnh để minh họa hả bạn

----------


## maycncmini

Test tiện ren trên Mach3 CNC

----------

haignition

----------


## Diyodira

chủ thớt làm được vậy là tốt rồi, nói chung đáp ứng được nhu cầu khách hàng là ok, tiền nào của đó, đủ dùng, đủ chức năng cần thiết.

nhưng với tư cách là một người giới thiệu sp mà bác ăn nói vậy thì bỏ rồi, thể hiện người tài mà không đức thì ai cũng rõ.

chúc bác sớm có kết quả, cái này là lẽ công bằng.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> chủ thớt làm được vậy là tốt rồi, nói chung đáp ứng được nhu cầu khách hàng là ok, tiền nào của đó, đủ dùng, đủ chức năng cần thiết.
> 
> nhưng với tư cách là một người giới thiệu sp mà bác ăn nói vậy thì bỏ rồi, thể hiện người tài mà không đức thì ai cũng rõ.
> 
> chúc bác sớm có kết quả, cái này là lẽ công bằng.


Trong Clip bạn nghe và thấy được đó là cuộc trò chuyện với chủ máy, con này đời thấp lên giá chỉ ngang tầm với con Fanuc OT tầm trung cùng hành trình đang bán ngoài bãi. Còn việc chọn Mach3 mà không chọn Fanuc OT là việc của họ
Mình chưa gặp bạn và cũng chưa trực tiếp giới thiệu sp gì với bạn lên chẳng hiểu bạn đang nghĩ gì
Chữ "Đức" lên để khách hàng sử dụng đánh giá
Cảm ơn bạn đã cm và tặng bạn 1 like vì làm anh hùng bàn phím

----------

haignition

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=maycncmini;85175]Nói đây là một kênh giới thiệu cũng đúng và kênh chia sẻ cũng không sai.
Cơ khí Uy Hân luôn công khai tất cả mọi thứ và luôn nghiên cứu đổi mới và phát triển, cái mới của ngày hôm nay sẽ là cái cũ của ngày mai, nếu điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kiếm cơm của ai đó thì cũng không lên buồn vì sự phát triển chung, đừng để tụt hậu nhé
Một vài người tẩy chay vì sự đố kỵ cũng không giải quyết được gì có trăm người bán nhưng có tới vạn người mua .... và khoe hàng tiếp để có người tức chơi vì chiều nay mới nâng cấp ok và giao hàng cho khách con NC Okuma Howa lên mach3 CNC  và chắc nó cũng chỉ là hàng ít tiền... kaka và sắp tới một dàn tiện cấp phôi tự động có trục C chắc lúc đó có người ói máu mà chết



đức của bạn là những cái đỏ đỏ này nè, chắc có thể nó được hung đúc từ trong người bạn bao lâu nay.
nói thật bạn đang đi vào con đường mà đến thời điểm hiện tại ở Vn vẫn gọi là con đường đau khổ chứ chả ngon ăn gì, tôi trải qua rồi tôi biết chứ! tôi khâm phục bạn ở chỗ dấn thân cải tạo những con máy hà mã già nua này, rồi đâu lại vào đó, tôi làm cnc hơn chục năm và tới giờ vẫn làm chỉ để thỏa đam mê chứ không làm giàu được nghề này, bao nhiêu người lão luyện, nội công thâm hậu gấp nhiều lần bạn giờ cũng cù bơ chém gió là chính, vì vậy đừng tự đắc ý và vỗ cánh quá, hy vọng bạn sẽ có chút suy nghĩ để còn theo nghề lâu dài.
tks

----------


## maycncmini

[QUOTE=Diyodira;127729]


> Nói đây là một kênh giới thiệu cũng đúng và kênh chia sẻ cũng không sai.
> Cơ khí Uy Hân luôn công khai tất cả mọi thứ và luôn nghiên cứu đổi mới và phát triển, cái mới của ngày hôm nay sẽ là cái cũ của ngày mai, nếu điều này làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kiếm cơm của ai đó thì cũng không lên buồn vì sự phát triển chung, đừng để tụt hậu nhé
> Một vài người tẩy chay vì sự đố kỵ cũng không giải quyết được gì có trăm người bán nhưng có tới vạn người mua .... và khoe hàng tiếp để có người tức chơi vì chiều nay mới nâng cấp ok và giao hàng cho khách con NC Okuma Howa lên mach3 CNC  và chắc nó cũng chỉ là hàng ít tiền... kaka và sắp tới một dàn tiện cấp phôi tự động có trục C chắc lúc đó có người ói máu mà chết
> 
> 
> 
> đức của bạn là những cái đỏ đỏ này nè, chắc có thể nó được hung đúc từ trong người bạn bao lâu nay.
> nói thật bạn đang đi vào con đường mà đến thời điểm hiện tại ở Vn vẫn gọi là con đường đau khổ chứ chả ngon ăn gì, tôi trải qua rồi tôi biết chứ! tôi khâm phục bạn ở chỗ dấn thân cải tạo những con máy hà mã già nua này, rồi đâu lại vào đó, tôi làm cnc hơn chục năm và tới giờ vẫn làm chỉ để thỏa đam mê chứ không làm giàu được nghề này, bao nhiêu người lão luyện, nội công thâm hậu gấp nhiều lần bạn giờ cũng cù bơ chém gió là chính, vì vậy đừng tự đắc ý và vỗ cánh quá, hy vọng bạn sẽ có chút suy nghĩ để còn theo nghề lâu dài.
> tks


Mấy cái đỏ đỏ dành cho những ai không biết tôn trọng người khác
Nội công thâm hậu, lão luyện đến giờ vẫn cù bơ chém gió thì phải xem lại họ làm được những gì ? đến kinh nghiệm hơn 10 mà bạn chỉ để thỏa đam mê rồi đâu lại vào đó, chưng tỏ cái đam mê của bạn vẫn chưa đủ. Nếu để phát triển hơn nữa, những gì bạn nói cho thấy bạn thiếu tầm nhìn và cả một chiến lược nghiêm trọng
Những cái bạn và những cao thủ lão luyện không làm được điều đó không có nghĩa người khác không làm được. Một tập thể sẽ khác với một cá nhân bạn nhé.
Việc cải tạo những con máy hà mã già nua trở thành cỗ máy ngày đêm in tiền cho khách hàng đó là niềm vui cho người chế tạo ra nó, thì tại sao không vui, không đắc ý? chỉ những ai không thực sự làm chủ được nó mới bất an mà thôi.
- Nói tóm lại những cái bạn không làm được hãy ở đó xem người khác làm, kiểu comment không mang tính xây dựng mình không hoan nghênh ở đây
- Mình cần cái thực dụng, thực tế còn chém gió xin mời bạn sang chủ đề khác

----------

haignition

----------


## Tuấn

Em thì thấy cụ Diyodira góp ý rất có tính khách quan, xây dựng và chân thành đấy ạ. Nếu em là chủ thớt em sẽ tìm cụ này lôi đi nhậu 1 bữa gọi là củm ơn.

Tiếc là bác chủ thớt không cùng suy nghĩ như em.

----------


## maycncmini

Mori Seiki SL3
Chống tâm 600
Mâm cặp thủy lực 250mm
Spindle : 11.5kw, 6000v/p, VFD : Mitsubishi A500 18.5kw
Controller : Mach3 Turn
BOB 1: Robot3T, BOB2 Cơ khí UH
XZA : AC Servo HBS + Step Leadshine
Trọng lượng : 4 Tấn





AC Servo HBS 3 Pha Leadshine







Kết thúc công việc trong ngày

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## maycncmini

Hành trình XZ : 200x250
Mâm cặp thủy lực : 190
Spindle : Mitsubidhi 5.5kw, 6000v/p
Hệ thống DC Servo Fanuc model 5M
Tốc độ dịch chuyển max : 7.5m/p

Linh kiện chính :

Main Dell, CPU 5200  Dell 16 inc led
Driver XZ : DCS28 Robot3t
BOB1 : Robot3t
BOB2 : Uyhan
cảm biến tốc độ : Omron

----------


## maycncmini



----------

CKD

----------

